# Hi All !



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

HI,
Just thought I would ask if anyone has or is a holiday rep in Abu Dhabi ?

I have just put in an application, but not sure it's a place I really want to be, but the money is pretty good, and it gets me out of winter In the Scottish Highlands !
I have repped before in Rhodes, Zakynthos, CDS........but this seems to be a whole lot better...at least as far as pay goes !
Any info or advice greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Nance


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I dodn't even know there were holiday reps in AD! It is hardly a Mediterranean resort with bars serving cheap booze every few steps! 

AD is very different to the places you have been before. It is the capital of the UAE and in many ways rather traditional. It is quieter and less of a party town.

I am sure others who have been in Dubai for a few years will agree with me, but the influx of 'package tourists' doesn't feel like a good thing. Too many haven't a clue about local culture, customs or sensibilities and behave most inappropriately, offending our hosts.

-


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, thats what the job is, and it's in a 6* resort !
The fact that it isn't all bar crawls and booze cruises is why it appeals,
plus reps wages are usually really poor.....this one has a very comfortable wage !
Nance


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Elphaba, I hardly think a 6* hotel that charges £700 for a 3night stay is going
to be in your average "package" holiday makers budget......do you ?

On a personal level, i am not a daft kid that wants to party all the time !
In fact I got so sick of "bar crawl muppets" and gave up repping, felt I was too 
old to be searching bars at 4am to drag them all on a bus back to the resort, only to be up at 6am to do airport transfers !

Not all reps are bed hopping party animals !


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Looks like Abu Dhabi is going to be a very upmarket holiday destination !
The plans are all up and running, two 5* & one 6* resort.
A well swoosh performing arts centre.
A Ferrari centre which involves a grand prix race circuit, driving arena, rollercoaster, simultor games, you name it, it will be there !
Very impressive !


----------



## leec11 (Aug 2, 2008)

can i ask what the wage is as ive been offerd a job in property sales but i have also worked in the holiday market i want to make the right decision.


----------



## leec11 (Aug 2, 2008)

sounds good ive been offerd 22k but no apt the commision is good, could earn an extra 100k on top but i doubt if a holiday company would pay for me and my wife and 2 kids for accomodation. i need to make some big cash to pay for schools ect.. good look with your job hope it works out..


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi again,
They just said relocation assistance, and free accommodation...so chances are it will be a studio, possibly a one bed, guess it will be on site ?
I will only know if i get an interview and even then, I'm still not sure it's really where I want be ?
I had noticed that school fees are pretty high there...........rents high too !
Good Luck with whatever you decide.
Nance


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Wils & Nance said:


> Hi again,
> They just said relocation assistance, and free accommodation...so chances are it will be a studio, possibly a one bed, guess it will be on site ?
> I will only know if i get an interview and even then, I'm still not sure it's really where I want be ?
> I had noticed that school fees are pretty high there...........rents high too !
> ...


Don't want to be a wet sock but I think that you should query what kind of accommodation they will be providing. Considering that you have mentioned that all meals will be provided and that the job is with a 6* hotel and as you are also under the impression that accommodation will be on site, I think that you will probably be looking at a staff bedroom at the hotel - something quite similar to the typical maid's room in villas, with a small bathroom attached! I doubt that they will offer you a one-bed!

Other thing that you need to query is the flight home. A lot of employers have the habit of saying that the salary is £x amount and that you will be getting flights home. What they fail to mention however is that it is all included in the salary package offered. It would be good to clarify this before you move out to AD. I was quoted a figure plus flights and when the contract got sent through, the allowance for flights was included in the package. In my case, I didn't really care as I got more money than I had originally asked for (including car allowance, accommodation and flights!)

Enjoy your time in Abu Dhabi! I went there on holiday a few years ago but to say the least, Dubai has always been a lot more appealing.


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Maz.
If I get as far as an interview I will ask all of these questions !
Like I have said, I'm not sure it's the place for me.......my age may well go against me anyway !
I have repped before and only usually a couple of weeks at either end of the season are you in a hotel room for your accom, the rest you tend to be placed in apartments, and only once I've had to share and it was fine, we each had a bedroom, and shared everything else.
It is a permenant contract, so I had hoped for an apartment, you know, cooker & washing machine,etc......you do need to be able to get away from the job !!!
Nance


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Wils & Nance said:


> Hi Maz.
> If I get as far as an interview I will ask all of these questions !
> Like I have said, I'm not sure it's the place for me.......my age may well go against me anyway !
> I have repped before and only usually a couple of weeks at either end of the season are you in a hotel room for your accom, the rest you tend to be placed in apartments, and only once I've had to share and it was fine, we each had a bedroom, and shared everything else.
> ...


Best of luck! As you will no doubt be dealing with more mature people rather than your typical drunken teenagers & twenty-somethings, maybe you might even like the job and decide to go for it!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There was an interesting article in The Sunday Times yesterday titled 'Art & Architecture in the Middle East'. It is about all the plans for museums and galleries in Abu Dhabi. Link here:

Art and architecture in the Middle East - Times Online


For anyone who is interested, I recommend a trip to Emirates Palace as they have a great little exhibition there with lots of information and models of the various building and development. The plans are very impressive. It is right next door to the Picasso Exhibition which is on until 4th September.

http://www.artsabudhabi.com/picasso_default.htm

-


----------

